# tuna and sword questions



## bushman (Dec 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I am planning a tuna/sword trip for some time in the next week or so, dependent on weather. I am going to lay out a general plan of attack so that you guys can hopefully give me some pointers on what sounds good and what doesn?t. I?ve never targeted either species, so all I know is what I?ve gleaned from this site and others. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">We plan to leave p-cola some time mid morning and grouper/AJ fish our way out toward the ram-powell rig area. Once there, I figure we can start chumming and chunking around the rigs to try?n find some tuna. Later in the night I would like to try dropping some sword lines down. I hear sun up is the best time for tuna, so we?ll spend the night and be there for the morning bite. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Questions:<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">1)<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> I?ve not spent much time in blue water. Is there anything I should expect that general offshore fishing hasn?t prepared me for?<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">2)<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> Can you sword fish while tied to a rig; seems like the lines may get tangled with the rig? Should I forget tying up and just use a sea anchor?<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">My inexperience is probably painfully obvious; any advise would be greatly appreciated


----------



## hookmeup (Oct 7, 2007)

they wont let you tie up to the rig but you can always just drift. when chunking hide the hook well and dont chum to much, your not feeding the fish your tryin to get them to come up. if you catch any blackfin they work well for bait also. if you happen to see any flyers put one on a hook and let it drift or hardtails/mullet. when/if you have a swordfish line out i like to set mine between 150-200ft down. remember they are not the smartest fish in the gulf i'v caught my biggest sword on a big circle hook with 5 squid on it. it doesnt take much knowledge/time to get one but some people think it does. if you have anymore stuff to ask just pm and i will try to answer it to the best of my knowledge i like to help as much as i can.


----------

